# Jerky in the Camp Chef



## wanna-be-smoker (Sep 14, 2017)

So I used this   https://www.himtnjerky.com/Jerky-Makers-Variety-Pack-1-Jerky-Kit.html   variety pack from Hi Mountain. This is a first for this seasoning and also the attempt at doing it in my camp Chef smoker/grill they were bagged in the fridge for 24 hours then in the smoker they went.

so i got a 5.5 pound round eye and trimmed it to about 5 pounds then sliced( across the grain as i like it more tender) it and added the cure and seasonings. I did 2.5 pounds of Garlic/Cracked Pepper and 2.5 pounds of Mesquite so we will see how it goes.














j1.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 14, 2017


















j2.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 14, 2017


















j3.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 14, 2017


















j4.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 14, 2017


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Sep 14, 2017)

Pepper/garlic jerky is on its way to being done. Mesquite up next













j5.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 14, 2017


----------



## tropics (Sep 14, 2017)

Looks like a good start

Richie


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Sep 14, 2017)

super yummy stuff lol













j6.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 14, 2017


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 14, 2017)

WBS, Nice job on the jerky it looks delicious !


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks

I did the pepper/garlic batch on low smoke for about three hours and the Mesquite ( not dont yet) im doing at 200 on the reg setting dial and well see when its done but its at about 2.5 hours but the pieces were a little bigger


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Sep 14, 2017)

mesquite is done and its all very tasty mmmmmm yummyyyyyyyyyyyyy  lol













j7.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 14, 2017


















j8.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 14, 2017


















j9.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 14, 2017


----------



## tropics (Sep 15, 2017)

WBS That Jerky looks great,better start another batch Points

Richie


----------

